# Bow Pics



## jason_thacker_3

I know its been a while since we had a picture thread and I know a lot of you got new bows for Christmas, so lets see 'em!


----------



## Blood




----------



## corpralbarn

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1092065 #18


----------



## Ignition kid

Here's my updated bow. I got a QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series for Christmas and I bought some Mathews Custom Damping Accessories in neon green, I got the green large and mini dampers and the green string suppressors and when I get a Mathews Dead-End string stop I will get the green suppressor for it too. the only bad thing about them is for it all, which is 2 string suppressors, 5 mini dampers and 2 large dampers it is in all $36. So here are the pictures.


----------



## sawtoothscream

*not new but heres mine*


----------



## hstubblefield

I will post pics of my Connie when I get it all set up still working on it


----------



## kegan

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056619288#post1056619288

My newest longbow I finished up.


----------



## gobblercrazy

My Iceman with new arrows.


----------



## hunting_4_life

well this is of my 2009 bowtech sniper well all of them are gonna be my sniper


----------



## hunter14

2008 diamond nitrous. first round was 267


----------



## countryboy173

Heres one of my Athens Accomplice 34
And to Ignition Kid- The green dampeners look great :thumbs_up


----------



## jason_thacker_3

ttt


----------



## shawnn

Thats a nice bow, do you hunt much with it?


----------



## River420Bottom

My Ross CR331, decked out to my liking


----------



## s4 shooter

here are my bows:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid

countryboy173 said:


> And to Ignition Kid- The green dampeners look great :thumbs_up


Thanks


----------



## bulldogg1119

countryboy173 said:


> Heres one of my Athens Accomplice 34
> And to Ignition Kid- The green dampeners look great :thumbs_up


hey!!! that accomplice looks almost axaclty like mine!!!! lol. i hope u dont plan on attending any ASA pro-ams this year. we might accidently switch bows.


----------



## countryboy173

bulldogg1119 said:


> hey!!! that accomplice looks almost axaclty like mine!!!! lol. i hope u dont plan on attending any ASA pro-ams this year. we might accidently switch bows.


Lol, nope just IBO for me. Too far north for ASA. And get a pic up of your bow!


----------



## jason_thacker_3

Once the 101st arrives I'll get my bows posted. I hate waiting for a bow!!!!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn

same thing for my genesis!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

well it wasnt a christmas present but i finally got a good couple pictures of it, i have this one and an identical blue one 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=990763&l=52b53c67f8&id=1274337013

the photo was too big to put on AT so there ya go, theres acouple more pictures there if you click on the back to album thingy i think.

Chris


----------



## Hoytkiller

*Alphamax*

I can't believe there are no hoyts yet, so here's mine. 
Alphamax 35,limb driver rest, G5 optix sight, octane (soon to be posten) stabilizer.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Hoytkiller said:


> I can't believe there are no hoyts yet, so here's mine.


hey mine was a hoyt GMX


----------



## Hoytkiller

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> hey mine was a hoyt GMX


Sorry, I didn't recognize it. I don't shoot recurve and don't know very many of them.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Hoytkiller said:


> Sorry, I didn't recognize it. I don't shoot recurve and don't know very many of them.


its ok haha, that was inteded to be sarcasm  gotta love those hoyts


----------



## jason_thacker_3

I finally got my 101st so I thought I would go ahead and post the pics of my 101st and Tribute


----------



## cali hunter

1st bowtech general, spothogg sight and the paper on the pins says 20,30,40 etc all the way to 80, and this is my hunting bow
2nd micro midas 3 bow fishing
3rd is bowtech and micro


----------



## countryboy173

jason_thacker_3 said:


> I finally got my 101st so I thought I would go ahead and post the pics of my 101st and Tribute


I like the look of your Tribute.. is that one of Strothers designs or had he already left bowtech when that came out


----------



## Joe(y)

Hoyt1021 i dont get it, your name is Hoyt, you have a Mathews avatar and a ross bow? what gives ha


----------



## x-force hunter

Here's my Omen.


----------



## monster27

all great looking set ups...


----------



## bowtechy95

2006 Bowtech Equalizer-target, 3-D, hunting


----------



## happyface

pse x factor rec


----------



## corpralbarn

cali hunter said:


> 1st bowtech general, spothogg sight and the paper on the pins says 20,30,40 etc all the way to 80, and this is my hunting bow
> 2nd micro midas 3 bow fishing
> 3rd is bowtech and micro


How much did that bowfishing setup cost?


----------



## Ignition kid

I will post pics of my bow again once I get my flo green and black with flo green serving bowstring and cable from Wicked 1 Strings!


----------



## BowBoy78

the pics are somewhere on my computer 
i will find them eventualy


----------



## cali hunter

corpralbarn said:


> How much did that bowfishing setup cost?


well i had the micro midas 3 but the reel i bought on ebay for like 20$ and the arrows are 20$ brand new. so it was pretty cheap. and the ams roller rest is like 10$. if i were u dont buy nothing but ams. im sure u can find these things in the classified. the funnest thing you can ever invest your money into. if you can afford it i think its called the barracuda package its a bow, arrows, rest, reel the whole thing for like 200 or 300 dollars its a great deal:thumbs_up


----------



## corpralbarn

I have a micro Midas 3


----------



## cali hunter

corpralbarn said:


> I have a micro Midas 3


dude then your set all you have to do is get 1 arrow a rest and a reel. but like i said if you can buy nothing but ams stuff. its by far the best


----------



## corpralbarn

was going to try my genesis but then I remembered I had my browning. I'll look into it.


----------



## srkundell

here are my bows and one crossbow
top: Horton HD 150
left to right: Bear TRX 400(christmas 2007), Hoyt Alphamax(christmas 2009), Hoyt Vectrix


cant get the pic to upload will try again later


----------



## trimalimb

*2008 elite fire ninja*

Sword Sight, Doinker Stabilizer, Limbdriver, APEX Quiver, Crackers Strings


----------



## MOhunter13

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=4850&pictureid=39206


----------



## x-force hunter

Whats with all the silencers and vibration reducers on your Chaos? Whiskers, Limbsavers, shock boxes, string silencers. All you need is the string stop. After a while all you do is slow it down with no benefit.


----------



## AJarcher

Here is my Hoyt Rintec.


----------



## corpralbarn

Im not sure you need it that quiet.


----------



## AJarcher

What do you meen:confused2:


----------



## countryboy173

AJarcher said:


> Here is my Hoyt Rintec.


I used to have that bow. Harsh draw, but it was a sweet little shooter


----------



## Indianayounggun

I shoot a diamond razor edge but am upgrading this summer to a Hoyt turbohawk ....... does anyone know if a ripcord will fit on the hoyt bows? i know some drop aways fit on the hoyts and some dont and and i shoot a ripcord now so just wondering if anyone knows


----------



## archerykid13

I'll post my new bow when I get it.


----------



## corpralbarn

AJarcher said:


> What do you meen:confused2:


Talking to MOhunter13


----------



## trimalimb

*2008 elite fire*

Ninja


----------



## Rhood22

My 2010 Mathews Z7-Blackout


----------

